# April 26 2004



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 26, 2004)

April 26 

Gracious Dealing
&quot;And the LORD thy God shall bless thee in all that thou doest&quot; (Deuteronomy 15:18).

An Israelitish master was to give his bondservant liberty in due time, and when he left his service he was to start him in life with a liberal portion, This was to be done heartily and cheerfully, and then the LORD promised to bless the generous act. The spirit of this precept, and, indeed, the whole law of Christ, binds us to treat people well. We ought to remember how the LORD has dealt with us, and that this renders it absolutely needful that we should deal graciously with others, It becomes those to be generous who are the children of a gracious God. How can we expect our great Master to bless us in our business if we oppress those who serve us?

What a benediction is here set before the liberal mind! To be blessed in all that we do is to be blessed indeed. The LORD will send us this partly in prosperity, partly in content of mind, and partly in a sense of His favor, which is the best of all blessings. He can make us feel that we are under His special care and are surrounded by His peculiar love. This makes this earthly life a joyous prelude to the life to come. God's blessing is more than a fortune. It maketh rich and addeth no sorrow therewith.


P.S. I apologize for my lateness im posting this anyway for those who are goign along in the devotionals Ive ran into two problems one my grandmother went to emergency this morning shes ok now but im thoroughly exhausted as well my computer for some odd reason was not allowing me into the board at all for the past day. Again Im sorry for the tardiness.

Blade

[Edited on 4-27-2004 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Saiph (Apr 27, 2004)

Are you writing a devotional ? ?


Is that what these posts with dates for titles are ? ?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 27, 2004)

[quote:b51c6cd35b][i:b51c6cd35b]Originally posted by Wintermute[/i:b51c6cd35b]
Are you writing a devotional ? ?


Is that what these posts with dates for titles are ? ? [/quote:b51c6cd35b]
Yes. The daily devotional forum is run by Nathan and Josh. The current author they are quoting from for the devotionals is Charles Spurgeon.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 27, 2004)

Mark,
I just post the devo;s by spurgeon and when conversation arises either myself or Joshua will converse.

blade


----------

